# Vom Wildgerlostal ins Achental (Roßkarscharte)



## McMounti (28. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich hab 3 Tage Zeit und komm durch die Gegende "Gerlos". Jetzt hab ich mir die Route Durlaßboden - Wildgerlostal - Zittauer Hütte (bis zur Materialseilbahn soll das ja Forstautobahn sein) - Roßkarscharte - Kirmmler Tauernhaus - Krimml auserkoren. Ich kann im Netz kaum was über Fahrbarkeit, Wegbeschaffenheit, ... (ich hab auch mit Schieben kein Problem, aber halt nicht nach der Roßkarscharte komplett runter) finden. Es gibt nur Infos bzgl. Wandern. Nachdem ich auch meine Frau dabei hab (fährt schon super, aber 1. mal hochalpin), möcht ich da nicht zu viel riskieren.

Hat einer von Euch Infos für mich?

vielen Dand schon mal im Voraus ...
McMounti


----------



## McMounti (30. Mai 2011)

Hat da echt keiner eine Idee, ob das gut fahrbar ist? 

danke
mcmounti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Frag mal den Michael (www.Kainer.net), der hier unter "Tiroler1973" firmiert, der kann dir da am ehesten helfen! Ggf. auch der "Schweini" vom Neuhof in Neukirchen (Mail an den TV dort schicken!)


----------



## McMounti (30. Mai 2011)

vielen Dank ... dede


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

sorry Tiroler1973 !!!


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo!
Ich war mal an der Zittauerhütte. Bis dahin könnte ich es mir mit dem MTB vorstellen. Sind ca. 200 hm die man hoch tragen muss. Wie es danach aussieht weiss ich aber nicht. Da ich keiner der ganz harten bin, würde ich die Strecke nicht per Zufall machen ohne sie einmal abgegangen zu sein. 

Kann ich nichts dazu sagen. Meine Annahme: In dieser Höhe gibt's eigenlich nur mehr Geröllfelder. Da fährt man für gewöhnlich nicht viel.


----------



## McMounti (30. Mai 2011)

danke tiroler1973, 
damit hat sich meine frage, die ich bei dir auf der hp hinterlassen habe erübrigt ...

ich fahre diese woche mal hin und probier's mal
danke und lg
mcmounti


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2011)

Servus!
Solltest vielleicht doch nicht "Explorer" spielen wollen, so wäre eine Fahrt von Gerlos über das Salzjachjoch, Kelchsau, Siedeljoch, Auffach, Schatzberg, Alpbachtal, Steinbergerjoch, Zillertal, Gerlos empfehlenswert.


----------



## dede (30. Mai 2011)

Siedeljoch und Steinbergjoch könnte ich auch empfehlen, ist (fast) alles fahrbar in der angegebenen Richtung und meistens sehr einsam!


----------



## McMounti (30. Mai 2011)

schaut super aus, vielen dank,

das ist aber glaub ich für einen tag zu viel (ich brauch nur noch den letzten tag - wir kommen von kitzbühel - stangenjoch - wildkogel - krimml ...). wenn ich aber da jetzt nur den 1. teil nehme (salzachjoch - kelchsau) und versuch dann über den Torhelm wieder zurückzufahren? ... ist das schlau, geht das?


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2011)

Sag mal genau, von wo du wohin willst. Vielleicht gibts ja eine vernünftige Lösung. Kommst du in Gerlos nur durch oder soll das das Ende der Tour sein? Wenn Kitzbühel der Anfang ist wo soll dann das Ende sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMounti (30. Mai 2011)

sorry, da war ich wohl etwas "schlampig". also, der 1. teil ist ja relativ klar und "standard" mit Kitz - Pengelstein - Stangenjoch - Wildkogel - Neukirchen. Wenn ich jetzt noch nach Krimml fahre und mir keinen Stress mache, dann waren das jetzt 1,5 Tage. Jetzt war mein ursprünglicher Plan:

Rauf nach Hochkrimml, Durlaßboden, Zittauer Hütte, Roßkarscharte, Krimmler Ache - Krimml.

Bzgl. dieses 2. Teils (die 2. 1,5 Tage) bin ich aber flexibel (auch was das Ankunftsziel anbelangt. Ich bin halt mit meiner Frau (gute Bikerin) unterwegs und hätte Ihr gern mal das Krimmler Achental gezeigt (weil recht imposant und für einen Abschluss recht passend) - das muss aber nicht sein.

Das ist jetzt der aktuelle Planungsstand ... ins Krimmler Achental kommt man ja "fast" nur von Süden oder Norden (aber kaum von Osten oder Westen) - egal - jetzt hat mir eigentlich deine Variante Richtung Norden recht gut gefallen; da kenn ich aber gar nix (was ja nichts macht). Wenn Du da eine gute Idee hättest mit einem kleinen "Singletrail-Schmankerl", könntest einer ohnedies recht gut funktionierenden Ehe was wirklich Gutes tun . 

Ich will Euch aber auch nicht überstrapazieren ...


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn das Ende egal ist: Neukirchen - Salzachjoch - Kelchsau. Nächtigen im Fuchswirt. Am nächsten Tag Siedeljoch - Auffach und dann die Kundlerklamm (toller Klammweg, fahrbar aber verboten) raus nach Kundl. Oder Siedeljoch - Auffach - Oberau - Zauberwinkeltrail (Kreuzweg - verboten) runter nach Wörgl. Du landest somit mit beiden Varianten im Inntal.

Wenn euch das zu wenig Schmackes hat: Neukirchen - Salzachjoch - Siedlejoch und Auffach schlafen. Auffach - Oberau - Horlerstiegl - Markbachjoch - Niederau - Sonnberg - Zauberwinkeltrail runter nach Wörgl oder Auffach - Oberau - Horlerstiegl - Markbachjoch - Niederau - Möslalm - Schrofen und Schrofentrail runter nach Wörgl. Dieser Trail ist kürzer als der Zauberwinkeltrail und ich wähle von der Wildschönau immer den Kreuzwegtrail raus ins Inntal. Bis auf ein bis zwei Stellen alles problemlos.
Vorteil der "Nord-Route": Fast alles fahrbar.
Nachteil der "Nord-Route": Panorama kann mir der Tauern-/Zillertalervariante nicht mithalten. ... wobei mir das Siedeljoch immer ausgezeichnet gefällt.


----------



## McMounti (1. Juni 2011)

vielen Dank Tiroler1973, das sind echt super varianten und in wörgl ankommen macht absolut sinn, wegen der heimreise (nach oberösterreich). also da werden wir die eine oder andere variante in anspruch nehmen.

jetzt hab ich mich aber so mit dem wildgerlostal auseinandergesetzt und bin so gespannt, dass ich das wahrscheinlich (vernünftiges wetter vorausgesetzt) doch diese woche in angriff nehmen werde (mit der roßkarscharte) ... ich berichte!!

vielen dank für die vielen guten tips und routen ...
mcmounti


----------



## emvau (1. Juni 2011)

Wird auch für mich Zeit ein paar Ideen vom Tiroler aufzugreifen.
Ich werde das zwei-drei Wochen später auch so ähnlich machen und würde mich über deinen Bericht entsprechend freuen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. Juni 2011)

Ideen gäb's genug. Nur keine ZEIT!!!! 

... und momentan kein Rad.


----------



## McMounti (6. Juni 2011)

also, ... kurzer Status zur Roßkarscharte:
Ich war am Samstag dort und hab folgende Route VERSUCHT!!!:
Vorderkrimml - Schloßberg - Samalm - Hochkrimml: Der Wanderweg ist sicherlich recht schön zu gehen (weil man einmal den Blick Richtung Krimmler Wasserfälle und dann wieder ins Salzachtal rausschaut - das wechsel immer und ist recht schön). Mit dem Bike ist das aber nichtmal zum Schieben geegnet; d. h. gut 1 Stunde tragen.

Naja dann auf die Duxeralm und von der Hütte "Gerlosplatte" den 50iger Wanderweg runter - schöner Weg - alles fahrbar - zum Durlaßboden und zum GH Finkau (kann ich nur empfehlen - sehr schön, sehr freundlich, ...)

Dann mit dem Bike das Wildgerlostal rauf bis zur Materialseilbahn der Zittauer-Hütte (landschafltich absolut empfehlenswert) ... und dann wird's echt spannend: von dort weg steigt ein recht steiler und extrem verblockter Weg an. Ich hab an der Materialseilbahn einen Einheimischen getroffen (sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit) der mich mit Infos versorgt hat: ich wollte also tragend rauf zur Roßkarscharte und dann runterFAHREN zum Krimmler Tauernhaus. Der freundliche Mensch hat mir da nicht mal abgeraten, er hat mir nur die Fakten aufgezeigt: 1 Stunde tragen zur Zittauer Hütte, 2,5 Stunden tragen zur Roßkarscharte, 2 - 3 Stunden wieder runter tragen, weils dort runter genauso verblockt ist, wie rauf, 0,5 Stunden Abfahrt auf einer Forststraße zum Tauernhaus.

Ich hab dieses für mich recht sinnlose Unterfangen dann nach wenigen Metern des Tragens abgebrochen und hab mich auf einfacheren Wegen auf den Rückweg gemacht ...

Fazit: Wenn man entlang des Alpenhauptkamms Wege findet, die noch garkeiner befahren hat, dann sollte man sich fragen WARUM? Ein super schöner Ausflug, aber kein praktikabler Übergang vom Wildgerlostal ins Krimmler Achental. 

Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall an die Routenvorschläge vom Tiroler1973 halten - da ist Verlaß drauf 

lg
mcmounti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMounti (6. Juni 2011)

Hi Leute,

jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage zur Variante: Salzachjoch - Kelchsau - Siedljoch - Auffach - Kundlerklamm (das wäre jetzt die bevorzugte Variante für den letzten tag) - das schaut auf der Karte aus, als wäre das ab der Schönangeralm (kurz nach dem Siedeljoch) fast alles Straße (ca. 15 km). Stimmt das?
danke
mcmounti


----------



## tiroler1973 (6. Juni 2011)

McMounti schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> jetzt hab ich noch eine Frage zur Variante: Salzachjoch - Kelchsau - Siedljoch - Auffach - Kundlerklamm (das wÃ¤re jetzt die bevorzugte Variante fÃ¼r den letzten tag) - das schaut auf der Karte aus, als wÃ¤re das ab der SchÃ¶nangeralm (kurz nach dem Siedeljoch) fast alles StraÃe (ca. 15 km). Stimmt das?
> danke
> mcmounti


Hallo!
In deiner Richtung hÃ¤ttest du zwischen SchÃ¶nangeralm und MÃ¼hltal (ein bisserl weiter als die Ortschaft) TeerstraÃe. Diese TeerstraÃe geht in den Klammweg Ã¼ber und der Klammweg ist ein Schotterweg, den man mit einem kurzen GelÃ¤ndewage locker fahren kÃ¶nnte. 







Das Besondere ist halt, dass man durch eine Klamm fahren kann. Wer aber die Bikeherausforderung sucht, fÃ¤hrt mit dem Bike nach Oberau und nimmt dort den Zauberwinkelweg. Heissentut's dort Hausberg bzw. HausberghÃ¶fe. ... und der Weg ist der Kreuzweg. Jener beginnt nach dem Haus "Fuchsluag". Ein saftiger Trail, den man bis auf 2 Ausnahmen ohne viel Fahrkunst durchgÃ¤ngig fahren kann. GPS File fÃ¼r die Abfahrt findest du hier: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/250/86/lang,germani/

Kuckst du hier: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba7n-iWPAaI&feature=related"]YouTube        - âªI-Cam: Zauberwinkel - Kreuzweg (obere Variante)â¬â[/nomedia] - im oberen Teil wird hier eine Variante gefahren.


----------



## McMounti (6. Juni 2011)

1000 Dank!!!


----------



## tourraser (19. September 2011)

Wir wollen am Wochenende vom Salzachjoch zum Siedljoch.
Ich habe gehört, dass bei der Abfahr von der Bamberger Hütte die Forststraße mit Eisentoren versperrt ist. Kann man die Tore umgehen?
Stimmt das Gerücht, dass an den Toren der Wachschutz kontrolliert?

Tourraser


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. September 2011)

Servus!
Ja, es gab Wochenenden, an denen ein Wachdienst an den Toren stand. Die Tore sind im unteren Streckenabschnitt und man möchte meinen, dass man am Eisernen Vorhang steht. Am unteren Ende ist das Tor direkt an einer Brücke und wenn es geschlossen ist, ist ein Vorbeiheben des Rades unmöglich, da Eisenstacheln auch an der Seite über die Brück hinaus ragen. Es gibt aber 100 Meter vorher eine Fußgängerbrücke, die direkt hinterm Gasthof Wegscheid rüber geht. Zumindest war das letztes Jahr noch so. Vor dem ersten Eisentor geht der Wanderweg zum Gasthof Wegscheid rechts weg. Den kann man teilweise fahren, die meisten Leute werden aber sicher über 50% davon nicht fahren können. Deinem Radl nach, wird dich aber dieser Weg eh mehr interessieren. 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.3248194158077&lon=12.1613797545433&zoom=17

Leider hat sich die Situation in diesem Jahr so entwickelt. Einen Brief an die Gemeinde Hopfgarten habe ich leider noch nicht beantwortet bekommen.


----------



## tourraser (20. September 2011)

Versteh einer die Österreicher, erst helfen Sie den eisernen Vorhang abzuschaffen und dann bauen die ihn selber im eigenen Land...

Wie hoch ist die Brücke? Zur Not muss ich mir nasse Füße holen. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist ein Durchkommen grundsätzlich möglich. 

@ tiroler1973 Wo kann man in Wörgl kostenlos parken?

tourraser


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. September 2011)

Der Wildbach ist die meiste Zeit nicht passierbar. Wenn das obere Stahltor geschlossen ist, würde ich einfach den Wanderweg nehmen. Ansonst sollte die Brücke 100 Meter vor dem unteren Tor noch vorhanden sein. Zumindest bin ich vor 2 Jahren noch mit den Tourenski drüber. Kann man sich hier ansehen: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/234/54/lang,germani/ - und ich bin im Winter nicht durch den Bach.

Parken in Wörgl: http://www.vivomondo.com/de/rathaus/woergl/stadtamt/oeffentlicher_verkehr/parkplaetze_in_woergl

Ohne Probleme geht's eigentlich nur mehr am Sportplatz und in der Ladestraße, wobei die Ladestraße für gewöhnlich überfüllt ist, da in der Gegend viele neue Wohnanlagen entstanden sind. In Bruckhäusl war es mal möglich, bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das noch so ist, würde aber am Radweg liegen: http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=47.487077&lon=12.109372&zoom=18&layers=M - seitdem man für alles mögliche Geld verlangen kann, ändert sich das ständig.

Auf jeden Fall würde das Agieren mit Security mehr auf ein großes Unternehmen hinweisen als auf kleine Bauern.


----------



## tourraser (20. September 2011)

Am Sonntag werde ich berichten wie es mir ergangen ist, vorausgesetzt der Schnee ist bis dahin weitgehend weg. 
Ich will eine 3-Tages Tour von Wörgl über den Wildkogel fahren. 

tourraser


----------



## tiroler1973 (20. September 2011)

... ist eh die beschriebene Tour von mir mit der Erweiterung über das Siedeljoch.


----------



## grandD (25. September 2011)

Nur zur Info, du könstest über den Isskogel ins Wilde Krimmeltal fahren und dann über den Torhelm oder Hemang zurück da kommst auch in die Kelchsau!

Ich bin mal von Kaltenbach über den Märzengrund zur Hemangalm gefahren, dort kurze Tragestrecke über den Torhelm, abfahrt durchs Wilde Krimmltal und wieder rauf auf den Isskogel, ab hier kann man mehrere Varianten nach Gerlos nehmen, es gibt sogar einen errichteten Singletrail der sich ganz nett fahren lässt.

LG

P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tourraser (26. September 2011)

Tour ist vollbracht. 2 Tage.
Sche wars. Wetter war bärig.

Die Auffahrt von der Baumgartenalm zum Wildkogel zieht sich schon ziemlich bergauf.
Oben angekommen freut man sich nur noch auf eins

Schnee war kein Thema, eher die Nässe, stellenweise waren die Trails ziemlich rutschig. Vor allem oben am Salzachjoch in Richtung Bamberger Hütte. Streckenweise ist der Weg dort oben von Kühe arg zertrammpelt oder mit tiefen Erosionsrinnen versehen. Soviel zum Thema Mountainbiker zerstören die Wege. Fahrspaß wollte nicht so richtig aufkommen.
Dann kam der Sinkflug in Richtung Kelchsau bis zum ersten eisernen Vorhang. 
 - ist das untere Tor, das Obere sieht genauso aus, nur ohne das schwarze Fahrrad...
Da wollte es jemand aber wirklich wissen. Sahen auch ziemlich neu aus.

Vor dem Tor geht rechts der Wanderweg weg, stellenweise recht nett, aber auch wieder teilweise recht rutschig. Defensives fahren war angesagt, schon der Wanderer wegen. Die alle super drauf waren, keiner hat rumgemotzt. 

Die Straße von Kelchsau nach Hopfkarten war total vollgesch....en.
Am Tag vorher war Almabtrieb. Ich will gar nicht wissen wie die Straße da ausgesehen hat.

Das Salzachjoch macht für nur als Süd-/Nordverbindung Sinn. In umkekehrter Richtung eher weniger.

tourraser


----------



## tiroler1973 (27. September 2011)

tourraser schrieb:


> Das Salzachjoch macht für nur als Süd-/Nordverbindung Sinn. In umkekehrter Richtung eher weniger.


 Kann man bei geschlossenen Toren wirklich so sehen. Den Wanderweg hoch schieben kann man auf den anderen Möglichkeiten wie Stangenjoch oder Filzenscharte kürzer und legaler.


----------



## tourraser (27. September 2011)

@tiroler1973 
Auf meiner Kompasskarte 29 (Kitzbühler Alpen) ist der Weg vom Markkirchl runter in beiden Richtungen als offizielle Bikeroute ausgewiesen 

tourraser


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. September 2011)

tourraser schrieb:


> @tiroler1973
> Auf meiner Kompasskarte 29 (Kitzbühler Alpen) ist der Weg vom Markkirchl runter in beiden Richtungen als offizielle Bikeroute ausgewiesen
> 
> tourraser


Offiziell ist sie bis jetzt nur im Lande der Salzburger. D.h. vom Salzachjoch runter in den Pinzgau.

Wäre aber wünschenswert, wenn sich dies ändert. Leider habe ich von der Gemeinde Hopfgarten immer noch keine Antwort bekommen. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass der Grundstückseigentümer sich mit den entsprechenden Stellen einigt und ich denke, dass da schon öfters gesprochen wurde, da die Voraussetzungen gegeben wären. Die Jägerei wird halt ganz brutal dagegen sein, dass man da fahren darf und wenn ich nicht irre ist Jagd und Forst in der Hand der selben Firma/Person und da gehen die Interessen wo anders hin. Die aufgebauten Tore sind eigentlich zu eindeutig, dass er das nicht will. ... und wenn einer sich das antut, dass er einen Wachdienst am Wochenende hin stellt, dann heisst das was. Dieser Aufwand tut den ganz schön was kosten.


----------

